# Forum recommendations



## FunPhotons (Jan 30, 2013)

Please let me know if there is a way for me to change some of these, I haven't found it though 


Remove or extend the login timeout, I constantly have to keep logging in unlike every other forum I've been on
Get rid of the "somebody posted while you were typing" thing, which requires you to hit submit again. It's never or rarely relevant and is just annoying. Nobody does this anymore
Combine forums or repurpose. The categories/forums doesn't make sense, seems like there's duplication and there's other forums that could be added. 

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2013)

When I log in, there's a checkbox to remain logged in - do you not see that?

Personally, I like the 'somebody posted while you were typing' as I find it often avoids me duplicating someone else's response.

In the past, the mods have gone through and reorganized the forums, combining some, splitting out others, ensuring there's only one topic per lens in the lens gallery, etc. Perhaps some specific suggestions about what you think could be changed would help...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 30, 2013)

For the login issue, instead of simply using the username/password boxes in the upper right, use the login link, and you can choose how long to stay logged in, or to always stay logged in.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> For the login issue, instead of simply using the username/password boxes in the upper right, use the login link, and you can choose how long to stay logged in, or to always stay logged in.



Thanks - yes, that's where the options is, forgot to mention that, since I so rarely need to log in!


----------



## Stig (Jan 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Personally, I like the 'somebody posted while you were typing' as I find it often avoids me duplicating someone else's response.



+1

I know I'm rather new here (at least actively), but I think this might prevent some redundancy or a faux pas


----------



## zim (Jan 30, 2013)

_'somebody posted while you were typing'_
+2 I like and use that too


----------

